# thought disocation is leading me to suicide



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i cant take this anymore. i just want to die. im so fed up of trying to sleep, living every minute with panic and fear. im too tired.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

You CAN take this. 
You DON'T wanna die. 
You will sleep again.

You can't control derealization, but you can control panic and fear. 
I feel the same way that you do, so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

seriously i think ive lost it. I keep thinking there is a war going on inside my head when im trying to sleep and having terrible panic attakcs. i havent slept in two days and im trying atm but i just cant everythim i try i gave to open my eyes cus i feel like im watching myself get trapped inside my mind.

IM SO TIRED OF THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

It's same with me. To feel fear and tension in body all the time ain't fun at all, but with right approach it can be at least more tolerable. When I say to myself that I don't care and that DR can't kill me or hurt me, it's easier to deal with it then.
Fears are mostly automatically here, but I'm trying to control them or remove them simply by telling myself positive things that are actualy true.


----------



## head case (Sep 17, 2010)

You'll get through this. *HUG* I was there about 6 months ago, god I know how totally shit this thing can be. But you can beat it! Every time you get a negative thought or are scared, just think 'you, mr. thought, are completely irrational and stupid. get out of my head you worthless piece of cow dung.' Have you tried anti depressants? They might help you cope, they are helping me right now.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

zyprexa is me atm. its such a weird drug, i dont know if its helping me sleep but i know its not helping with the thought dissocation


----------

